# Topics > Toys >  Chatsters Gabby, Abby, Pop Star Gabby, Spin Master Ltd., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Spin Master Ltd.

youtube.com/chatsters

instagram.com/chatsters

----------


## Airicist

Chatsters Gabby from Spin Master 

 Published on Aug 29, 2014




> Chatsters Gabby is an electronic interactive doll that responds to various accessories, engages kids in games and activities, and interacts with a free companion app.

----------


## Airicist

Chatsters Gabby 

Published on Mar 11, 2014




> Chatsters Gabby from Spin Master as filmed by BSCKids at Toy Fair 2014.
> 
> Spin Master's newest interactive doll, Gabby, is a talking, moving, "thinking," animated toy that will wow even the most tech savvy little girls. The sweet and silly personality of Gabby will make you laugh out loud as you interact with her using her included accessories and touch sensor glasses. Gabby's glasses are a pair of high-resolution LED screens that function as her eyes but will also play short animations, and can even be used to play mini games. Download the free companion app to call and text your Gabby, play games with her, and discover some of her hidden features.

----------


## Airicist

Chatsters - It's fun being a girl! 

Published on Sep 11, 2014




> Being a girl has never been more fun! Even Dad has to agree.
> 
> Gabby is your interactive BFF that chats, dances and plays with all her accessories. When she starts chatting her eyes light up and animate! What are you in the mood for? Tap the yellow hearts on her glasses to let her know what you’re thinking. She recognizes 6 super fun accessories that unlock special mini games, silly jokes and even make-overs! Whether it’s eye shadow, milkshakes or her adorable puppy Sprinkles, Gabby can’t wait to play! And with over 25 games and activities to play you’ll never run out of things to chat about. Gabby can’t wait to meet you! Tootaloo!

----------


## Airicist

Chatsters - Meet Gabby! 

Published on Sep 15, 2014




> Take a look at the Chatsters Commercial!
> 
> Meet Gabby – Your interactive BFF that chats, dances and plays with all her accessories. When she starts chatting her eyes light up and animate! What are you in the mood for? Tap the yellow hearts on her glasses to let her know what you’re thinking. She recognizes 6 super fun accessories that unlock special mini games, silly jokes and even make-overs! Whether it’s eye shadow, milkshakes or her adorable puppy Sprinkles, Gabby can’t wait to play! And with over 25 games and activities to play you’ll never run out of things to chat about. Gabby can’t wait to meet you! Tootaloo!

----------


## Airicist

Chatsters Review- New Robotic Doll

Published on Oct 5, 2014




> With Chatsters we have never seen this much technology packed into a doll before. Gabby is a doll that talks to you and plays games with you. She comes with interactive accessories included her dog Sprinkles. Download the Chatsters app to your phone and Gabby will dance to your music and even text and call you (sort of- just within the app). And more that that- she has the attitude of a preteen. The perfect revenge for your preteen kid!

----------


## Airicist

Getting Ready with Sophia Grace and Gabby 

Published on Nov 18, 2014




> Gabby gets ready with Sophia Grace backstage for her new music video. They are totally new BFF's!
> 
> Make sure to check back for Sophia Grace's new video featuring Gabby!

----------


## Airicist

Chatsters Gabby from Spin Master Toys 

Published on Oct 6, 2014




> Chatsters Gabby interacting with my daughter.

----------

